# Possible 5000 acre plantation-NEW PICS ADDED



## runningman (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the ability to lease 5000 acres in Lee county Alabama. It's 12 miles from Columbus, GA and 15 from Opelika, Al.  It has everything, lodge, cleaning facility, skeet shooting range, rifle range, large greenfields all with shooting houses. it's mostly pines of various ages but it has many hardwood drains. It has three lakes surrounding the lodge. It has a 150 acre quail preserve. 

Before I sign I'm interested in finding out some opinions. 

First- How much interest is out there for a high end hunting club similar to Rocky Branch?  I want to sell corporate and individual memberships. 

Second- Should it be divided into bow only areas, say 2000 acres bow only and the rest rifle/bow?

Thanks for any feedback you guys have. If you want more info email me at running.man00@hotmail.com

One more thing this was a private plantation that a major camo company used for many years to film and entertain.


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 3, 2008)

What kind of individual membership fees are you thinking it may cost?


----------



## bossgobbler (Aug 3, 2008)

*pm*

sent you a pm


----------



## Outdoorsman18 (Aug 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 3, 2008)

2-shot said:


> What kind of individual membership fees are you thinking it may cost?



yeah what he said???


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 3, 2008)

You will need a little help running a place that big, HINT,HINT,NUDGE,NUDGE.  If you need a member PM me.


----------



## stev (Aug 3, 2008)

id be interested in a individual membership if possible.


----------



## jimbob86 (Aug 3, 2008)

I think I know what place you are talking about. Was it previously owned by Mossy Oak? Good track if so.


----------



## runningman (Aug 3, 2008)

*Gettin Closer*

PM's sent and I will return calls in the am. I'm not sure what the individual memberships will be yet.  Due to the expense of running this place I think they will be in the 4-6k range. Again not sure yet and will depend on what kind of corporate memberships I can arrange. Also considering a sponsorship arrangement with a stand company.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 6, 2008)

jimbob86 said:


> I think I know what place you are talking about. Was it previously owned by Mossy Oak? Good track if so.




I'd guess Realtree.  I think MossyOak operations are on the Mississippi/Alabama side of the state. MossOak HQ is in WestPoint, MS.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2008)

keep me posted


----------



## Huntr (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds like a great place. PM sent concerning a corporate membership.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 7, 2008)

It is Realtree, do they still have the Turkey rights ? Hope not, that would be much more attractive to everyone.


----------



## runningman (Aug 7, 2008)

They have the rights for this year but I'm working on it for the following years. I'm going to have all the info shortly.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Possible 5000 acre plantation*

I think the type of high-end hunting you could offer on this property is going to increase in popularity.  I currently manage two hunting clubs/leases in middle GA and I believe that the increase cost of leasing land, fuel, etc. will make many hunters opt for an annual "all inclusive" hunting trip or two rather than the year-round club membership option.  I hear the talk now and see it starting to happen with my members.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like the Circle N Property. Great piece of property. Hunted it last year twice and saw more deer than I have ever seen in one sitting. Was looking for a particular 8 point buck that had been seen numerous times but he did not show. Place is eaten up with turkeys!!! Realtree had it for a long time. I do business with the man that owns the peoperty. Mr N. Nice place.
I work in Smiths so if you end up getting it let me know I may be interested .


----------



## gottaluvit (Aug 25, 2008)

If you need someone to manage it let me know,I've been in the upper class shooting perserve business for the past 15years,I'll send you my resume.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Aug 25, 2008)

Shoot Mobirds is now in Montana but I hear he is looking for work?


----------



## LYNN (Aug 27, 2008)

*Interested in how the mechanics would work and I am guessing*

you would be purchasing the property if you are selling a piece. I'd be intersted in seeing the details.


----------

